# Gally: a Mixture of waxes blended, pics and details inside



## CraigQQ

Was asked to post this on behalf of another member.

Email he sent me :

List:

Vintage
Glasur
Shield
Bos
Ezyme
Desire
Illusion
M&K Phillip (you gave me)
Vics Red (a fair bit used)
Finis Wax one my favourites (fair whack used) maybe 30ml.

Think i've missed 1 of the list...

Special ingredient some Z5. Not loads though.

I call it.... Vintage Hybrid.

Smells like Ezyme, looks like Bos, spreads like butter. Testing starts this week.

Looks like it made about 200ml of wax.

photos


----------



## danwel

Some high quality ingredients,be interesting to see if they work together


----------



## CraigQQ

I'll be stealing some off Kev to test myself too.. just for the fun of it.


----------



## Alan W

That's some hybrid! :lol: Nice one Kev! :thumb:

How's Mr.G doing Craig - DW isn't the same place without his self imposed abstinence. 

Alan W


----------



## Spoony

He said he was doing this. Mental case

If he's got leftover shield he wants rid of send him my way lol


----------



## CraigQQ

Alan W said:


> That's some hybrid! :lol: Nice one Kev! :thumb:
> 
> How's Mr.G doing Craig - DW isn't the same place without his self imposed abstinence.
> 
> Alan W


He's still the same Alan haha.. daft as a brush and never stops talking!

He told me to pm you his number as he didn't have a way to get in touch for a catch up.
will forward it in a minute. 



Spoony said:


> He said he was doing this. Mental case
> 
> If he's got leftover shield he wants rid of send him my way lol


:lol: I gave him that shield ages ago, pretty sure whatever was left went into this wax lol.. was only 30ml or so left when I gave him it!


----------



## 330i

great fun doing this,had a go myself


----------



## id_doug

That is some home brew blend. Will be very interesting to see if its as good as its component parts :thumb:


----------



## id_doug

Actually just clicked, Z5!?... Surely that's a polish? All be it a light one. What was the thinking behind that one?


----------



## CraigQQ

id_doug said:


> Actually just clicked, Z5!?... Surely that's a polish? All be it a light one. What was the thinking behind that one?


it's a non abrasive, micro-filler polymer sealant/polish.

it contains fillers, and I'd guess that was kev's thinking on it (as well as adding polymers to make a hybrid wax)


----------



## CraigQQ

zaino's official blurb



zaino website said:


> Z-5 PRO is the perfect choice for detailing enthusiasts, amateurs, and professionals alike. Thanks to its advanced, non-abrasive, micro-filler polymer technology, Z-5 PRO fills and hides minor surface imperfections even better than before - owners of dark cars (black, blue, green, red) will take delight in knowing that with just a few simple applications, swirl marks, spider webbing, and other surface headaches will become nothing more than a distant memory.


----------



## id_doug

I guess when you say it like that it makes sense 

I wonder what sort if concoction I could do with my modest stash of waxes......


----------



## Alan W

CraigQQ said:


> He's still the same Alan haha.. daft as a brush and never stops talking!
> 
> He told me to pm you his number as he didn't have a way to get in touch for a catch up.
> will forward it in a minute.


Thanks for the pm Craig! :thumb:

There's a BeTapp'd meet at david g's next Sunday (3rd March from 10:30AM) if anyone (Stuart, Andy, Kev, yourself) fancies a wee get together? 

Alan W


----------



## McClane

Good old Gally. Came out with some corkers sometimes but its a less diverse place here without him.

I agreed with his views on enhancements, and looking for the ultimate enhancement product (until you corrected and C1'd his puma craig). Hope he still checks in here occasionally to see some of us miss his contributions. (I've not seen a certain bald character round here either much on 2013...).

Anyway, back on topic; this looks a nice little experiment. .. I'll be interested to see how this one goes. I don't mind testing a wee bit for you too ;-). :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

Alan W said:


> Thanks for the pm Craig! :thumb:
> 
> There's a BeTapp'd meet at david g's next Sunday (3rd March from 10:30AM) if anyone (Stuart, Andy, Kev, yourself) fancies a wee get together?
> 
> Alan W


I'll try to talk the lads into it :thumb: cheers Alan.


----------



## CraigQQ

-PJB- said:


> Good old Gally. Came out with some corkers sometimes but its a less diverse place here without him.
> 
> I agreed with his views on enhancements, and looking for the ultimate enhancement product (until you corrected and C1'd his puma craig). Hope he still checks in here occasionally to see some of us miss his contributions. (I've not seen a certain bald character round here either much on 2013...).
> 
> Anyway, back on topic; this looks a nice little experiment. .. I'll be interested to see how this one goes. I don't mind testing a wee bit for you too ;-). :thumb:


Yeah he still checks up every now and again, he will be checking this thread every now and again im sure! lol


----------



## Spoony

Z5 is cracking, great product. 

I don't think I can make the 3rd March as I've got a mates birthday night on Saturday so will be having few beers


----------



## Alan W

CraigQQ said:


> I'll try to talk the lads into it :thumb: cheers Alan.





Spoony said:


> I don't think I can make the 3rd March as I've got a mates birthday night on Saturday so will be having few beers


I have it on good authority there could be a meet on the 23rd March and details will be posted soon. :thumb:

So it's the 23rd and not the 3rd! :lol:

Watch out for details guys! 

Alan W


----------



## CraigQQ

Alan W said:


> I have it on good authority there could be a meet on the 23rd March and details will be posted soon. :thumb:
> 
> So it's the 23rd and not the 3rd! :lol:
> 
> Watch out for details guys!
> 
> Alan W


cool, as pete, andy and spoony all said the 3rds a no go lol..
becksy doesn't do weekend meets much with the kid around.


----------



## Lupostef

That's a hell of a mega mix there . What does it smell like now Craig?


----------



## CraigQQ

haven't seen it yet, was Gally's mental mixing skills.. will get a play with it soon!


----------



## Derekh929

OMG looked like a tub of icecream from a shop in the south of France, that is some mungral that one look forward to seeing the results , why not stick in a Krispy Creme as well job done


----------



## CraigQQ

lol Derek,

Gally say's the smell is mostly from Ezyme, which is a sort of orangey, citrus scent.


----------



## gally

Thanks for posting it up big guy. Hoping to have a play with it this week. Was good fun making it. 

Might get some SN hybrid or similar and a few crazy samples together for my next on! 

Thanks for all the comments guys! Be in touch soon Alan.


----------



## CraigQQ

I have 15ml of SN Hybrid if you want it lol


----------



## gally

I'm your man!


----------



## moosh

This sounds like its going to be epic!! Looks awesome too:thumb:


----------



## gally

Thanks chaps, look forward to updating with some good results.


----------



## Alan W

gally said:


> Thanks chaps, look forward to updating with some good results.


You'll need to polish the paint first!  (From what I hear :devil

Shame about the TT and hope you're enjoying the Trophy better! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## gally

I'm not sure who is spreading this slander.. the paint in quality condition... :lol: :lol: :lol:

I love a good project!


----------



## CraigQQ

gally said:


> I'm not sure who is spreading this slander..


:wave::wave:


----------



## gally

Oh dear! I'll need to get some samples made up mate.


----------



## moosh

gally said:


> Oh dear! I'll need to get some samples made up mate.


Awesome :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Samples? I'm in

Where did you get enzyme and do you have more?


----------



## jenks

Looking really interesting this hybrid.

If you feel like sending out samples, count me in:thumb:

Some quality stuff in there, not sure I could bring myself to do this with them though


----------



## Davemm

If there is a small pot going id happily try it


----------



## id_doug

gally said:


> Thanks for posting it up big guy. Hoping to have a play with it this week. Was good fun making it.
> 
> Might get some SN hybrid or similar and a few crazy samples together for my next on!
> 
> Thanks for all the comments guys! Be in touch soon Alan.


Ive got a sample pot of the AF sample wax that was kicking around a little while ago and DoDo Rainforest rub panel pot I would donate for the next Frankenstein batch maybe for a small sample in return if your interested :thumb:


----------



## gally

That would be great mate. Love Rainforest rub. I'll have a think about what to put in the next one!


----------



## id_doug

gally said:


> That would be great mate. Love Rainforest rub. I'll have a think about what to put in the next one!


When you get sorted drop me a PM and I'll send them out. You should try a real old "Heinz 57" and see what you get.


----------



## sm81

When test will begin?


----------



## gally

It's started mate. The whole car was layered with Z5 then the wax except the bonnet which will just be the wax. 

Weather has been good for a change!


----------



## id_doug

How did it go on then?.....


----------



## VdoubleU

Have you smelt it yet?


----------



## Titanium Htail

It should be called 99 you get flake with it. Mad for it.

John Tht.

<<<< will it do any car !


----------



## Derekh929

I think he should call it Tooty Fruity , can you upgrade to 99 ?


----------



## Derekh929

Titanium Htail said:


> It should be called 99 you get flake with it. Mad for it.
> 
> John Tht.
> 
> <<<< will it do any car !


:lol: Can't believe that you must have been typing the same time


----------



## stevie_m

Looks like a fruit salad sweet


----------



## MatthewR

Tried this today, smells good, spreads well and removes easy.. Lets see how long it lasts


----------

